# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  ophodjenje

## leonisa

mislila sam da cu s vremenom nauciti ili olabaviti ali ne ide....

ne znam kako se postaviti, odnosno smireno odgovoriti na neka pitanja i ne dozivjeti ih kao provokaciju. kako da moji odgovori ne izgledaju defenzivno i kako da sva pitanja ne dozivjavam kao atak?

na sta mislim...od kada se Lea rodila bilo je zasto samo dojim, zasto joj ne dam vode, pa kad ce cajeve, pa kruta hrana, pa nezdrava hrana...i uvijek sam se uzrujala kad bi me bliznji to pitali. u razgovoru s nepoznatom osobom ostajem sabrana i stalozena, fino odgovorim koje su prednosti dojenja i zasto dojim i do kada cu dojiti, ali kad me to pita netko ko je uz nase odrastanje od prvog dana i zna, ili je vec mogao znati, na pamet dobrobiti dojenja, ja puknem. dozivljavam svako pitanje kao napad na majcinstvo i ko ranjena lavica koja stiti svoje mladunce zarezem i pokazem zube. 

na dvije teme tako reagiram, motorika i dojenje. to je nesto u sta sam ulozila puno truda i vremena i educirala se i osjecam se jadno kada iz dana u dan moram ponavljati jedno te isto. zadnji primjer od neki dan kad je svekrva rekla kako Lea ima puna usta zubi i kako ce sada konacno prestati sisati i jesti samo pravu hranu, ja sam odmah skocila "Lea ce dojiti koliko god cemo to zeljeti, pa i tri godine i vise ako ce nam to odgovarati. to sto ima zube ne znaci da je kraj dojenju. jos uvijek je majcino mlijeko najbolja stvar za nju." vjerojatno sam se zacrvenila, para mi je isla na usi ali alergicna sam jer vec 10 mj. slusam kad ce Lea prestati dojiti... nakon toga prije spavanja pita me svekar sta joj dajem, koji caj i ja sad razmisljam kako odgovoriti, udahnem i izdahnem i kazem da joj ne dajem cajeve. takav odgovor mi opet izgleda ko da se ophodim s visoka, a zeljela sam odgovoriti "a zbog cega da joj dajem cajeve?" vjerojatno bi bio odgovor da su cajevi zdravi, a ja bi na to htjela reci kako jos nema caja koji je zdraviji od mm-a. ali kako?

znam da vecina vas ima slicne i/ili iste probleme, ali ja trazim rjesenje, metodu, nacin, kako zadrzati prisebnost i na nekom kulturnom nivou odgovoriti, dati neoborivi argument, ali da to ne zvuci arogantno, patronizirajuce, kako zadrzati njezan ton i osmijeh na licu, kako ne dobiti cir?


nadam se da nisam fulala PDF i da mi ne treba terapeut  :Laughing:

----------


## MGrubi

pa udahni duboko, ponovi sebi da su oni "žrtve" ispiranja mozga od strane medicinskog osoblja 70-tih godina koji su smatrali da je majčino mlijeko bijela voda
moje dite - moja briga

----------


## zrinka

s drugim djeteom ti vise nitko nista nece govoriti   :Grin:

----------


## kloklo

Joj, Leonisa, to ti je uvijek tako, najžešće reagiramo kad nam poznati sole pamet..
Kad je mene mama zadnji put tako nešto gnjavila oko Leone, ja sam se tako izvikala na nju da se skoro spakirala i otišla doma plačuću kako ona to ne mora trpit  :/ 

A ja moram trpit da mi savjete o odgoju dijeli žena koja je svoju bebu od 7. mjeseci frknula mami da se brine o njoj i viđala je 4 puta godišnje  :? 

E, pa ne moram  8)

Al, ovo moje izderavanje je bilo prvo nakon puno, puno vremena, valjda sam imala loš dan i bila sva nabrušena pa sam se izventilirala na jadnici   :Embarassed:  

Inače, u početku sam dosta burno reagirala svaki put, ali kako je dijete starije tako u tebi raste ona slatka samouvjerenost jer vidiš, jednostavno je očito da dobro radiš i da imaš sretno i zadovoljno dijete, pa potreba za verbalnim dokazivanjem da si u pravu jednostavno nestaje, sve se vidi na djelu   :Kiss:

----------


## marta

> s drugim djeteom ti vise nitko nista nece govoriti


i jos ce upucivati druge ljude da ti se obrate s pitanjima....

----------


## upornamama

Ja sutim pa se zderem u sebi ljuta jer nemam snage odgovoriti (po stoti put). Kasnije se jos i istresem na MM...

----------


## Asha

jooooj i meni je tako........  :Evil or Very Mad:  
ali uzadnje vrijeme sam totalno cool  8)  nema ljutnje i svađe, ignoriram i radim po svom........
tako je najbolje

----------


## Školjkica

najbolje je kad su daleko, npr. ja sam s mamom bila preko ljeta, kvocala je svaki dan, a cijelo ljeto smo se mučili s dohranom, sad mi je žao što ju nisam pustila par tjedana samo na mlijeku i ne forsala toliko da svaki dan mora neš malo pojesti."pa moraš joj imat još neš u rezervi ako neće ovo jelo"-tu je mislila na gotove kašice koje ja nisam davala.
Naravno da je i to bilo objašnjenje zašto se budi noću-pa gladna je. Sva sreća da mi je dijete bilo ko bumbar i da sam uvijek mogla reć :vidi je šta joj fali.
Bila sam živčana ko pas, možda mi i zato dijete nije htjelo jesti, kad smo došli u Zg. sve se nekako unormalilo.  
I sad kad joj još ne dajem sve i kad pazim na puno stvari oko hrane ona misli da pretjerujem. Mislim da će mi cijeli život oko nečeg pametovat, pa sam se nekako pomirila s tim njenim načinom ophođenja-iako puknem tu i tamo pa se izderem.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------

joj leonisa... meni mama suti, vec je naucila, al sestra nikako da nauci da mi ne moze davati savjete o odgoju moje djece(btw ona ima 25 g i nijedno svoje dijete)..
 najbolji njezin komentar mi je u vezi spavanja: pa sta je na rukama uspavljujes, stavi je u krevetic i ako joj se spava ce zaspat  :Rolling Eyes:  
ili onaj: lijepo ste je naucili, da spava u vasem krevetu, sta ce tamo spavat do 18.?  :Mad:  

ja samo odgovorim, kad odgojis svojih petoro mozemo razgovarat, a ako mala hoce spavat kod nas i nakon 18.-te, bit ce dobrodosla  :Grin:

----------


## Sanjica

Isuse, nemrem vjerovati?! :?  Kad sam ja rađala prvo dijete, moja susjeda imala je petero. Gledala sam u nju ko u Boga i bila mi je prva pomoć kod svakog i najmanjeg problema s mojom kćeri. Sama činjenica da je podigla petero djeci meni je bila dovoljna da prema njoj osjećam ogromno poštovanje.

----------


## MGrubi

> zrinka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> s drugim djeteom ti vise nitko nista nece govoriti  
> 
> 
> i jos ce upucivati druge ljude da ti se obrate s pitanjima....


za drugo imaš prvo ko asa u rukavu: eto njemu sam tako i ispa pa mu nije ništa   :Wink:

----------


## zrinka

hehe
pogotovo kad prvo dojis 39 mjeseci
vise ti nemaju sto za reci, iscudili su se vec davno   :Razz:

----------


## skviki

To je i moja  skoro svakodnevica. 
Neki dan mi svekrva prigovori da zašto L. ne jede ( dojenje očito nije jelo ) jer da je ona kupila pola teleta zbog male. :shock: 
 Mislim, još sam bila trudna kad je kupila meso.   :Rolling Eyes:  

A i moja majka me pili i o noćnom dojenju i da ne nabrajam.
Jer ja se ponašam kao da nitko osim mene nije odgojio dijete, samo fantaziram i to je zato jer sam" tamo na onom internetu našla grupu istomišljenika s kojima se dopisujem" pa se oglušujem na pametne savjete. 

Eto drage forumašice mi smo sekta!   :Laughing:  

Prije sam se pjenila, iznosila pro et contra a sada samo kažem dobro, davno smo zaključile da imamo različita mišljenja ajmo promijeniti temu.
Zaškripim zubima i nadam se da će biti bolje.

----------


## Pina

Ma imam i ja sličan problem. Ema je sad napunila godinu, dojenje između 7h i 17h smo malo pomalo uspješno izbacile jer se ja uskoro vraćam na posao. No, ona se po noći budi 2,3,4 puta, "prištekam" ju i dijete spava dalje. 
Moja mama mi isto svako malo ubaci da bi sad već pomalo to trebalo izbaciti. . . ma s jedne strane znam zašto mi to govori, fali mi sna i umorna sam, moj posao je užasno zahtjevan i naporan i moram se koliko-toliko naspavati da bi mogla funkcionirati i biti skoncentrirana na sve te brojke s kojima radim. Iskreno malo me JE strah kak bu to sve skupa išlo, a s druge strane nemam srca prestati, čim ju stavim uz sebe ona već otvara usta i traži ciku.
Inače, nikad se nisam i ne bih, izderala na mamu ili tatu, previše su mi u životu dali da se ja tu dernjam na njih, pogotovo na mamu, radije samo kažem, da budem, trebala bi i idem dalje. . . .

----------


## Frida

Teško je zadržati hladnu glavu i svaki puta biti diplomata. Ja sam sve pobijala činjenicom da mi je dijete savršeno napredovalo, do trinaest mjeseci zdrava k'o dren, vesela, sretna, zadovoljna "dobra i spava cijelu noć". 
Nažalost, recepta kako spriječiti komentare nema, osim možda ne viđati komentatore. 

S druge strane ja sam strašno "bahata i bezobrazna" pa to većinu unaprijed ohladi.

----------


## anchi

Ponekad nema druge nego malo pokazati zube kao 'ranjena lavica'. I imamo pravo na to jer smo puno uložile i u edukaciju i poslije u praksu. Ako ne ide na lijep način onda treba malo i podviknuti, radi svog mentalnog zdravlja... Zaslužile smo to!

----------


## LIMA

Potpuno te razumijem, tako je bilo mojoj sestri i zahvalna sam joj jer mi je "pripremila teren". Ona ima klinca od 2 i pol godine i dojila ga je 2 godine. Svi, ama baš svi su joj se pametarili, a najnevjerojatnije je bilo kad je bila u bolnici  (mali je imao godinu dana) i pitala je sestre da joj donesu nešto u čega bi se izdajala jer ima bebu. Pita doktorica kolika je beba, ona kaže:godinu dana, a doktorica će: GOOSPOĐOOO, pa to vam nije više beba, nema razloga da ju dojite! A moja sestra će bijesno: Koliko ja znam preporuča se dojiti što dulje, meni je prirodnije da moje dijete dobiva ljudsko mlijeko nego od tamo nekog papkara! Baš pričam jučer s njom (malac joj je u bolnici, ima bronhitis i na infuziji je) a ona mi kaže: sve je bilo dobro dok sam ga dojila. Da sam znala, još ne bi prestajala!

----------

> S druge strane ja sam strašno "bahata i bezobrazna" pa to većinu unaprijed ohladi.



frida pa to je opce poznata stvar, tako ovo nase podneblje djeluje na nas  :Laughing:  
no sikiriki

----------


## ms. ivy

- a hoćeš mu davati čaj?
- a zašto mislite da mu treba čaj?
- aaa... ne znam.

- a imaš li mlika?
- a zašto mislite da ga nemam?
- aaa... ne znam.

- a zašto mu ne daš one sokiće?
- a što će mu sokići?
- a ne znam.

you get the picture   :Wink:  

u početku sam printala tekstove, pokušavala objašnjavati ne bih li prenijela neko znanje a onda sam skužila da to ekipu i ne zanima, pričaju tek toliko da nešto kažu. oni koje zaista zanima pitanja postavljaju na drugačiji način.

nikad se nisam postavila obrambeno, ne pada mi na pamet. nije to bakino ni susjedino dijete, pa ni patronažne ili pedijatrice - nego moje.

----------


## jeka

Svi imamo isti problem, posto smo svi vec sa 3.mes jeli keks, jaja, vodu(OBAVEZNO), piletinu i bla bla.Ja ih  apsolutno ignorisem, prekidam i ne dozvoljavam da mi sole pamet,tako da sada (IMAMO 5.mes.) vise niko nista ne pita.A sigurno komentarisu kako sam luda i sl. ali to je vec njihov problem.Svaka majka zna sta je najbolje za svoju bebu, i najbolje oseca njene potrebe, tako da ja ne dozvoljavam da mi unose nervozu i kvare idilu i uzivanje saa svojom bebicom.
Znam da nije lako izboriti se sa svima, (moj svekar kada nas sretne u gradu, skroz je ispretura da bi video da li je dobro obucena i prica nesto prica, marvno iskorisri svaku priliku da pomene caj i sprica neko iskustvu), ja samo kazem dobro, dobro, ma znam... i tako nastavim svojim putem.. kao da se nismo ni sreli..

----------


## Luna Rocco

Joj, mogu se i ja malo izventilirati?

Svi su oko mene super prihvatili moju cicu  :Grin:  , tu i tamo neki padobranac uleti sa savjetima, ali to otpilim po kratkom postupku.

No, moja mama ciklički svakih par mjeseci posumnja u svemoguću cicu. Trenutno me pili da zašto mu ne dajem sokiće, da on premalo pije. Sokići su zdravi, puni vitamina, o daaa, a malo šećera je ZDRAVO za djecu, nije dobro da dijete uopće ne konzumira šećer....

Argh.

I onda joj jučer kažem da jede voće, pije vodu i doji i da ne trebaju sokići i pet minuta kasnije čujem kako u hodniku "masira" MD-a da moramo davati malo sokića i da je šećr dobar....  :shock:   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Jako sam duboko disala.

----------


## Trina

Jednostavno na brzinu objasniš i pređeš na drugu temu.Tako ćeš jasno dati do znanja da znaš što radiš i da ti se skinu s one stvari.
S drugim te nitko neće ništa pitati.A s trećim će te sa strahom pitati koje ime si mu dala  :Razz:  i to će biti sve što će ih zanimati

----------


## rvukovi2

Ajme kad ovo čitam vidim da ću za par mjeseci i sama otvoriti ovakav topic jer je mene svekrva već počela piliti s pričom kako se bebe doje svaka tri sata i da to drugačije ne može.

Inače već mi se je nekoliko puta pohvalila kako je ona svoju kćer odvikla od noćnog podoja tako što ju je pustila da plače, pa je mala za nekoliko dana prestala plakati, jer joj je eto i patronažna rekla da djeca rastu ko vrba iz vode-što su mokrija to bolje rastu.

I ona meni te spike od prije 35 godina prodaje kao prokušanu narodnu mudrost i konačnu i jedinu istinu.

Svoju mamu neću ni spominjati-sva sreća da je relativno daleko od mene-mene je dojila 6 mjeseci, ali me je dohranjivala i u tih 6 mjeseci, a oba mlađa brata ni 2 mjeseca-jer kao nije imala mlijeka.

Ja sam odlučila već sad ispirintati tekstove s portala-uvećati ih jer su obadvije starije i nek se educiraju, pa kad me krenu pilati što sigurno hoće onda će pitanje glasiti: -DA a na osnovu čega to tvrdite? Mislite da se u zadnjih više od 30 godina spoznaje nisu mijenjale?

Vidjet ćemo jel će to upaliti,ako ne bude ja znam biti i zločesta.

Leonisa a najteže se je prepirati s rođenom mamom ili muževom mamom jer tu uvijek bude nekih neriješenih životnih situacija i nategnutih odnosa.

----------


## kloklo

> ..jer joj je eto i patronažna rekla da djeca rastu ko vrba iz vode-što su mokrija to bolje rastu.


Strašno  :shock:   :Sad:

----------


## Riana

I mi smo u istoj kaši. Ali definitvno pali "samouvjerenost" i brz prelazak na drugu temu, kao to je tako i nema tu rasprave, naravno, ima dobrih i loših dana.
Ali privikne se čovjek na sve...  :Grin:  , tako netko pjeva...

----------


## oka

Kod nas su svi prihvatili lijepo cicu i uglavnom se čude u pozitivnom smislu,
cica? Daa  Stvarno???
Spava po danu? Nee   Ne spavaa?
Dudu ima, ne? Neemaa...
....   :Grin:  
Ali ostalo u cijelosti potpisujem Leonisu. Moj slučaj je kad me netko pita, "a zašto joj sad ovo ovak slažeš..., a zašto ovo" i meni je to dosta i isto tako shvaćam to kao napad na sebe što u većini slučajeva i nije.  :Razz:   Uglavnom shvatila sam da imam problem sa time zbog svih "ostalih" pitanja i komentara pa onda i kad netrebam ja reagiram. Pokušavam se koncentrirati i kratko odgovarati na sva pitanja i brzo preokretati teme da to čim prije zaboravim jer inače kazaljka na tlakomjeru samo rastee,  :Grin:  , a moja dobra narav u očima drugih padaa  :Grin:

----------


## dorotea24

na svakom ručku slušam jednu te istu rečenicu *oni jedu, a tebi ništa ne daju, zločesti* i sl. pošto sam ju već sto puta čula ovuglala sam na nju pa onda onako ciničnim glasom kao da se obraćam njemu kažem daaaa kako tebe mama i tata fino zlostavljaju. za sada nema većih napada, ali očekujem ih i spremna sam za borbu, oružje napunjeno, municija spremna. već su me nanervirali s nekim drugim stvarima u početku pa očekujem da će i dalje nastaviti. samo što lagano mijenjam taktiku pa umjesto da se branim i pokušavam objasniti, ja ignoriram i lagano provociram  :Grin:

----------


## silvy

imala sam i ja u pocetku takvih situacija i ovako sam to rjesila:
DALA SAM PRIMJER AFRIKE. 
kako bebe u africi prezive samo od majcinog mlijeka kad svi dobro znam da u africi nema ciste vode koju bi dojencad smijela piti, tj. od koje bi im se mogao spremiti caj. 

tu se svi zamisle i usute...odkako sam dala taj primjer nemam vise problema

----------


## mikka

> imala sam i ja u pocetku takvih situacija i ovako sam to rjesila:
> DALA SAM PRIMJER AFRIKE. 
> kako bebe u africi prezive samo od majcinog mlijeka kad svi dobro znam da u africi nema ciste vode koju bi dojencad smijela piti, tj. od koje bi im se mogao spremiti caj. 
> 
> tu se svi zamisle i usute...odkako sam dala taj primjer nemam vise problema


silvy majstorice  8) 
pamtim i saljem dalje  :Smile:

----------


## Pina

Sto se tice sokica, "zahvaljujuci" e.coli tu me nitko ne pili jer bakterije vole slatko pa Ema pije samo vodu, a sad od nedavno i rizino mlijeko.

----------


## momtobe

Ja se pravim blesava, kažem da je tako rekla pedijatrica. Kao, ja radim samo ono što mi se kaže  :Grin:  
Tako pred MM-ovima, jer nema nikakvog smisla objašnjavati se sa ljudima koji su uvjereni da su savršeno u pravu. A curama mojih godina, ako ih zanima, pričam o dojenju,  spavanju itd.

----------


## Felix

moji ne priznaju pedijatre. jer, svakih 20 godina izmisle novu teoriju pa se za 20 godina ispricavaju. tako da nema do narodnog znanja, a kao sto znamo, oduvijek se djeci davalo kravlje mlijeko s 3 mjeseca i caj i voda od rodjenja. to je jedino ispravno, a doktori nek pricaju sto hoce. sto se tice dojenja, eto moj tata je dojio do 2. godine i sad je pretio, to je sigurno zbog dojenja. da ne spominjem kako imam dojam da moja mama 'zeli' da jagor bude slabog imuniteta, ne bi li mi dokazala da 'to moje dojenje' nist ne vrijedi (da, da, njene rijeci)

nema nacina. pokusas printanjem tekstova, pokusas zdravim razumom (zar su ljudi u pecini imali vodicu u flasici), pokusas pedijatrom, pokusas s primjerima iz okoline - nema koristi. i dalje tupe svoje.

leonisa. ak te tjesi, ja se pjenim i na poznate i na nepoznate. sve bih izvela na 'pravi' put, iako znam da to ne ide tako.

----------


## Storma

ja sam svasta prosla, al ne bih sad o tome   :Grin:  
anita je prihvatila vodu ...kajaznam...sa godinu dana, mozda i kasnije. kada su poclei pravi obroci. caj nisam ni davala, al nije ga nikad ni htjela.
sada trazi sve sto ja pijem  - soka, vode i čino (kapucino)(kakogod da se pise), proba, popije mozda gutljaj i kaze "mama pije".
iako svi znaju da nece nista osim cike i vode, to ne sprecava masu ljudi da joj svasta nude. e TO me totalno raz***. nek pitaju, ionak ne znaju sto ce rec. al kad ju odluce nasopat necim :ljubicasti smajl:
a savjet za tebe: reci "jooooooj probala sam, nudila joj nece, valjda joj ne pase okus" i problem rijesen i svi zadovoljni

----------


## ivanaos

leonisa potpuno te razumijem! Jedino mi je drago što me moja mama u svemu totalno podržava i divi se kako sam to detaljno proučila i kako sam dobr mama!
A ostali... Čak sam od bliskih prijatelja dobila na poklon dudu uz riječi- jadno dijete uskračujem mu sve radosti beba. i tako je prvi put probao dudu i iznenađen ju odmah ispljunio! a ja sva ponosna i sretna. 
A što me je najviše izživciralo neki dan, kad me moja šogorica (koja by the way čeka drugu bebu i puši i hvali se kako joj se ništa ne jede nego samo pije kavu i puši-GRRR to me posebno izludilo ali nije tema priče) opet pitala a zašto ne nosim steznik. To pitanje je zapravo vjerovatno dobronamjerno ali mene je izludilo kao da je to jedino važno, nije me npr pitala je uspjevam dojiti i kako smo s tim- pitanje koje je puno važnije nego moj stomak (tim više što i nije još velik)!
malo sam skrenula sa teme...
a najgori mi je zapravo ton tih savijeta- pa je mu nećeš dati čaja!-tonom kao da sam ja debil i nemajka.

----------


## leonisa

sto se tice moje edukacije vezane uz roditeljstvo i dojenje, svi misle da trosim vrijeme i da imam pametnijeg posla...a sta je pametnije i bitnije od ovoga??

moja mama je lijepo rekla ovo ljeto kad smo sokirano gledali bebe na suncu: neki brinu vise a neki manje. problem je sto svi misle da brinem previse i ne mogu ih se otarasiti. savjete prijateljica koji jos nemaju djecu ne uzimam k srcu iako sam se s kumom posvadjala, tj. demonstrativno sam se pokupila doma kad sam nakon 9 mjeseci (plus 5 trudnoce) izasla s njima van i pokusala objasniti da nikad vise necu biti mirna, da cu uvijek brinuti. necu to uvijek pokazati, ali jedan dio mozga ce uvijek i neprestano misliti na Leu, ko progam na kompu koji u pozadini radi i ne primjecujes ga osim ako se tu i tamo uspori rad. popljuvana sam jer kako njena kolegica ima troje djece i zaruzi vani. a ja velim da to ne znaci da ne misli na svoje klince i da se u sebi ne brine. nisam shvacena vec osudjena jer sam L. naucila na ruke i  jer je i dalje dojim i bez mene ne moze nikamo....i moj stari je zove mamaroska    :Rolling Eyes:  i jos uvijek ne shvaca da  ako je u pola sata bila 3 puta na sisi da je necu odbiti ako trazi i cetvrti.

mojima mi nije bed odbrusiti, moji su, znaju da ih volim i postujem i znaju na taj nacin da su pretjerali. ali kako dati na znanje onima koji nisu tvoji? (nemojte reci da to treba srediti MM jer on njih ne slusa i ignorira ih, ali on to moze jer su njegovi, ja ne mogu sutiti jer se to dozivljava kao odobrenje).

sad jos trebam nauciti tekst produzeno dojenje na pamet, iako mi se taj naziv ne svidja jer znaci kao, dosli smo do granice i presli je, ekstremisti smo...a nismo!

----------


## Trina

Leonisa,svaka ti čast na svemu,iz tvojih postova se vidi koliko si zaljubljena u svoje dijete i koliko si joj posvećena.
Ali treba se znati i opustiti.I to se,kao i roditeljstvo s vremenom uči  :Kiss:

----------


## mara

> zrinka (napisa): 
> s drugim djeteom ti vise nitko nista nece govoriti  
> 
> 
> i jos ce upucivati druge ljude da ti se obrate s pitanjima....


Potpisujem

----------


## vertex

Pa jasno je da se toliko nerviraš kad si svoje dojenje shvatila kao križarski rat. Koliko je važno širiti znanje o dojenju, toliko mislim da je važno to širenje znanja odvojiti od svoje bebe i svoje intime - zašto je za vas dvoje toliko važno da svi oko tebe znaju i misle kao ti? Ti ćeš ionako raditi po svome i bit će sasvim jasno da ti je djetetu odlično. Ja bih na tvom mjestu pokušala u sebi razdvojiti pokret za edukaciju o dojenju od dojenja vlastitog djeteta.

----------


## leonisa

> Pa jasno je da se toliko nerviraš kad si svoje dojenje shvatila kao križarski rat. Koliko je važno širiti znanje o dojenju, toliko mislim da je važno to širenje znanja odvojiti od svoje bebe i svoje intime - zašto je za vas dvoje toliko važno da svi oko tebe znaju i misle kao ti? Ti ćeš ionako raditi po svome i bit će sasvim jasno da ti je djetetu odlično. Ja bih na tvom mjestu pokušala u sebi razdvojiti pokret za edukaciju o dojenju od dojenja vlastitog djeteta.


ja ne sirim znanje da bi njih educirala i prosvijetlila. ok, mozda, ali to mi nije primaran cilj. prvenstveno zelim da shvate zasto dojim i da se ne petljaju.
ja cu raditi po svome, ali i oni zahtjevaju svoje vrijeme sa unukom a ja sam umorna od bdijenja i inspektorskog pogleda jer idem i vadim joj iz ruke stvari koje ona jos ne jede. 
primjer:
juce smo bili u samoboru. bila je i svekrva. bilo je hladno i stavila sam Lei sal. ona me prvo "napala" da cu ugusiti dijete. u mislima pucam u nju. onda spusti sal sa Leinih usta. u mislima je bodem nozem. ja dignem sal preko usta i nosa. ona ga spusti. u mislima je tucem bicem. ja opet dignem sal i ne stignem se ni okrenut ona joj ga spusta. i dok se nisam prakticki izderala da je hladno i da je zrak vlazan, da ona skacuci, djipajuci u kolicima ili narucju udise taj zrak ustima i ide tako hladan direktno u pluca i da joj ostavi sal preko usta i nosa jer moze disati, dok nisam okrenula ocima gledajuci u nju, dok nisam uzdahnula.....nije prestala. znaci nije stvar samo u tome, ona je moja ja cu i onako po svome. jer ce i ona/oni po svome. a meni to nije prihvatljivo. druga opcija je da je udaljim od tih ljudi, a to opet nije prihvatljivo. (iako bi mene spasilo zivaca i dobila bi ekstra 10 godina zivota  :Laughing:  )

----------


## vertex

Da, razumijem. Ove oko mene je bilo lakše dresirati pa sam smetnula s uma koliko to može biti teško. Naš je stav bio malo apsolutistički: bit će tako jer mi kažemo da je tako. Objasnili bismo najviše dva puta. Ali naši nisu bili tako tvrd orah - svekar i svekrva su bili oduševljeni kako mi to radimo, moj tata je pokušavao s čajićima ali mi smo zauzeli stav da smo najpametniji na svijetu i radili po svom, kao što rekoh, bez puno priče.

----------


## summer

> Da, razumijem. Ove oko mene je bilo lakše dresirati pa sam smetnula s uma koliko to može biti teško. Naš je stav bio malo apsolutistički: bit će tako jer mi kažemo da je tako. Objasnili bismo najviše dva puta.... mi smo zauzeli stav da smo najpametniji na svijetu i radili po svom, kao što rekoh, bez puno priče.


Kod nas je kao i kod vertex. Mislim, vjerojatno netko negdje i komentira nas pristup djetetu, dojenje, dohranu, autosjedalicu i slicno, ali nitko nam nista ne govori.

A leonisa, zasto se vi prepirete oko tog sala npr. - ja bih na prvo njeno podizanje mirno rekla - nemojte to raditi, zelim da joj sal bude preko usta radi hladnoce. Pa nek onda proba ponovno. Ja odmah reagiram na prvu, smireno, i nitko se kasnije ne mijesa.

----------


## leonisa

summer, kazem, velim, ali me se ne dozivljava...ona je ipak odojila dvoje djece....i te spike. onda vise ne mogu smireno govoriti jer sam smireno vec rekla xy puta.
totalno nepostovanje. prema meni, naravno.

----------


## braziljanka

jos nisam rodila,ali ih vec sada pokusavam pripremiti i upoznati sa svojim stavom o dojenju...naravno da nemam pojima sto pricam jer jos nijedno nisam othranila....najbolje mi je bilo ovaj vikend kad su se svekrva,sogorica (kcer 4god),sogi druga (nema djece) i susjeda (kcer 3 god)..."urotile" protiv ....a najjaci argument im je bio da bebama u rodilistu vec daju caja ...ja reko dobro,ako joj i budu dali ...kad dodjemo doma nastupa moj rezim bez caja...je a kaj ako nebum imala mljeko ko sto nisu imale one..pa im pokusavam objasniti da ga zato ni nisu imale...cak se i mm ukljucio u razgovor,ali on jadan je musko pa sto bi on znao o tim stvarim....isto tako i o dudama da beba *mora* imati dudu...kada sam pitala a zasto bi morala...nastala je tisina ..jednostavno se to mora ...toliko sam se uzrujala dok mi u jednom trenu nije proslo kroz glavu..pa zasto bih se ja uzrujavala zbog njihovog neshvacanja i netolerancije...moja beba,moja pravila...ovako i onako ce se uvjek komentirati...
...o platnenima sam isto pokusala nekoliko puta,ali nejde...ove dvije curice jos uvijek nose pampersice (i ne odvajaju se od dude) i to je zakon...sta cu se ja mucit s nekim pranjem kada mi je ovako puno lakse,uostalom da su pampersice toliko lose nebi se toliko prodavale...  :Laughing:  
bez komentara....  :Sad:   ...vec sada vidim da mi nece biti lako...

----------


## gita75

Svi oko mene su oduvjek znali da ja sve radim po svome, tak da me uglavnom ne tlače. Pitaju zakaj ovo i ono, a ovo ne, onda ja odgovorim: "to nije dobro" ili "tako sam pročitala da treba" i mjenjam temu. 
Moja stara je ugl. oduševljena jer je ona meni s 2 mj. davala po 2dl soka od naranđe. Naravno-alergična sam na naranđe.
Tek joj je sada jasno zakaj svoje dvoje djece nije uspjela dojiti dulje od dva mjeseca.

----------


## DaDo

ma leonisa draga dobar ti je post, da se malo ispušemo i srdimo na one koji nas stalno nešto ispituju i propitkuju...
a moram priznat da me najviše ispaljuje tvrdnja da su oni odgojili dvoje djece..e pa i ja ih sad imam dvoje i što sad? koje veća faca? a osim toga zar je moguće da se sjećaju odgoja svoje djece od prije 30 ili više godina  :Smile:  
ali kao što zrinka veli, lakše će biti s drugim. već ćeš biti "priznata" kao "čudna žena koja dugo doji svoju djecu" pa im neće više biti toliko interesantno.

----------


## MGrubi

> a moram priznat da me najviše ispaljuje tvrdnja da su oni odgojili dvoje djece.


pa najbolje je onda o svemu pitat onu Romkinju iz Mjenjačnice koja ih ima 18-ero   :Laughing:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

*školjkica:*



> Mislim da će mi cijeli život oko nečeg pametovat, pa sam se nekako pomirila s tim njenim načinom ophođenja-iako puknem tu i tamo pa se izderem.


na žalost, postoje dvije vrste roditelja: oni koji se nikad, pa ni kad im dijete ima sedamdeset godina, ne mogu distancirati i ophoditi sa svojim djetetom kao s odraslom osobom i oni koji to mogu... bojim se da je vjerojatnost da pripadnici prve grupe prijeđu u drugu vrlo, vrlo, vrlo -nevjerojatna. to im dođe k'o neki uvjetovani refleks, otvaraju im se usta i laprdaju, a da ni sami nisu svjesni. govorim iz vlastitog iskustva, na žalost!
*sanjica:*



> Isuse, nemrem vjerovati?!  Kad sam ja rađala prvo dijete, moja susjeda imala je petero. Gledala sam u nju ko u Boga i bila mi je prva pomoć kod svakog i najmanjeg problema s mojom kćeri. Sama činjenica da je podigla petero djeci meni je bila dovoljna da prema njoj osjećam ogromno poštovanje.


ajme, potpisujem!
*daphne* :shock: , pa zar je moguće da tebi netko ima nešto za reći, koja imaš petoro djece!?!



> S drugim te nitko neće ništa pitati


ne bih se u ovo baš kladila... sjetite se, radi se o uvjetovanom refleksu: vidim kćer (snahu, ...) = jezik počinje sam od sebe klepetati.
*rvukovi2:*



> mene svekrva već počela piliti s pričom kako se bebe doje svaka tri sata i da to drugačije ne može.


i, koliko dugo je ona dojila?
*leonisa:*



> mojima mi nije bed odbrusiti, moji su, znaju da ih volim i postujem i znaju na taj nacin da su pretjerali. ali kako dati na znanje onima koji nisu tvoji?


he, he, druži se s rodama, a ove koji nemaju pojma ignoriraj!
jao, leonisa, svekrva ti je turbo-koma-strava-... ! gnjavatori postoje u raznim varijantama, tebi je na žalost dopao de luxe model! uf! teško je bilo što reći i savjetovati, ali vjerojatno ćeš nekako morati stvari staviti na svoje mjesto, jer će ti inače vjerojatno biti sve gore i gore. 



> onda vise ne mogu smireno govoriti jer sam smireno vec rekla xy puta.


moraš ostati smirena, jer time što te uspijeva isprovocirati ona se osjeća nadmoćno i jačom od tebe! na žalost, to se na to svodi!
 :Smile:

----------


## ornela_m

O dojenju i svekrvama...

Ja sam zimus dostigla novu razinu odnosa sa svojom svekrvom. Inace je sve korektno i ne previse blisko, bas kako mi odgovara, dijelom to mogu zahvaliti cinjenici da ne zivimo blizu pa mogu odrzati takav odnos gdje smo manje-vise svjesne nekih granica. 
Upitam ju da li je dojila mog muza, cisto da bih pripremila teren za kasnije i znala sta me ceka. Odgovor - da. Super, mislim se, briga manje! Kaze, do 5. mjeseca nije nista drugo htio (pametnjakovic moj od malih nogu, rijetko se do sada i prehladjivao, a kada bi to bi proslo nekako brzo.) 
I kaze "nije cak ni dudu htio, ja sam pokusavala meda staviti, on bi i takvu izbacio". Pola mene sizi na med i pomisao na bebu od par mjeseci, druga polovca luda od srece. 
Vratim razgovor na dojenje. Tu sam zaista ostala krajnje ugodno iznenadjena. S dosta je opreza i ona pocela ispipavati moje misljenje i stavove, no kad smo shvatile da pricamo istim jezikom, bilo je to cisto zadovoljstvo. Radi se o zeni koja je odoljela valu bocica i postupala iskljucivo po instiktu. Pitala me je "a pise li tamo gdje ti citas (hehe, "tamo") da se bebe hrane svaka tri sata." Kazem da je meni takav stav cista glupost jer ne shvacam kako nahraniti zivcanu i izgladnjelu bebu, s druge strane klimanje glavom vidim polozila sam  :Grin: 


*leonisa*, meni se cini da ima malo istine u onome sto kaze *brazilijanka*, ti si mozda dozivjela dojenje kao krizarski rat. Kazem to jer sebe prepoznajem u tvojim reakcijama, sigurno bih i ja  isto ili slicno reagirala u brojnim situacijama, i bojim se da hocu. I bas po sebi znam koliko je tesko distancirati se od takvih komentara i reci bas me briga. Ja sam neki dan skoro jedva zaspala jer sam na jednom forumu procitala komentar buduce mame, inace med. sestre na porodjajnom odjelu, da je njoj dojenje glupo iako zbog posla to mora drugima govoriti.  S jedne strane ne mozes prihvatiti tudje petljanje u nesto sto je samo tvoje, s druge se tesko i zapravo nemoguce pomiriti sa tudjom gluposcu.

----------


## vimmerby

*leonisa*, ja te razumijem u potpunosti i kad čitam tvoje postove, ko da svoje čitam

mojoj mami u početku je bilo čudno da Oskaru ne dajem ni žličicu vode (što me ispilili s tom vražjom žličicom vode, ko da mu život spašava), ali je bez puno uvjeravanja sama rekla da je to moj izbor i da ga u potpunosti poštuje. ko uostalom i za sve ostalo.

s druge strane moja draga svekrva mi je ne znam koliko puta s visoka, odmahujući rukom u stilu, "ah, kaj ti znaš, ja sam dvojicu odgojila", bar 20-puta uzastopce ponovila da mu to nebu škodilo! pa možda i nebu, ali to je moje dijete i ak mu ja nedam žličicu vode onda mu nedam i točka!

neki dan me na finjaka navređala kad sam izjavila da bude Oskar cical do kad bu htel! i opet u stilu: "joj daj hodi, pa nebuš mu valjda dala, kak bu to izgledalo, još si bu i stolček za tobom nosil, to su bedastoće, bla, bla..."

situacija sa šalom? - imam takvu stalno s čarapama. još ne dođemo k njoj već mu ih izuva. i govorim, nemojte, ali me uopće ne doživljava i dalje skida i tak se mi prepucavamo...

uglavnom na dojenju smo jel' da   :Embarassed:  

i apsolutno kužim da ne vrijedi uvijek ona da imam dva uha pa na jedno unutra na drugo van jer totalno pozvizdim kad vidim da me uopće ne doživljava - štoviše ignorira! da ono kaj ja velim ko da zidu govorim!!!

i sve to sa širokim osmjehom na licu! 

da ne pričam koliko puta sam joj govorila da mi ne dira dijete dok ga dojim jer mali poludi na to i počne vrištati, pušta cicu... 

u krajnjem slučaju, i pes ima mira dok jede!

probala sam i lepo i grublje i glasnije...

i kaj  nije opet prije koji dan išla zamnom u sobu i grabala ga za nogu usred cicanja, pa ga otkrivala da vidi kaj ima danas obučeno! 

e pa stvarno! najbolje da si izgradim zemunicu s izoliranim blatom!    :Evil or Very Mad:  

i najgore mi je kad uopće nikom ne popujem o dojenju i tome koliko doji i kak mu dugo mislim davati cicu, jer mislim da je to ipak osobna stvar i dio naše intime - nego me svi sami pitaju i onda popljuju zbog toga!

sorry kaj sam ovaj topic malo iskoristila za ispuhavanje jer sam stvarno već luda! 

još kad bi pričala kaj sam sve doživljavala kad je bil ful mali i kad mi je non stop bil "prištekan" - bila sam i nemajka i nesupruga i kajtijaznamkajsvene!

----------


## makka

Ja sam tu imala sreće jer sam od početka zauzela stav "ja znam najbolje". Nikada nisam govorila da nešto radim zato što mi je tako dr rekao ili sam to negdje pročitala. Moji su super prihvatili dojenje, mama se stalno hvali kako ja dojim i kako do 6 mjeseci nije probao ništa drugo. 
Mojoj sveki nekad zna izletit do kad mislim dojit, ali ja to po kratkom postupku "sisat će koliko god bude htio" i mir.

Mislim da je najbitnije da pokažete da znate što radite, a ne da radite ono što vam je netko rekao, jer onda se svi nađu pozvani da vam sole pamet.

----------


## Njojza

leonisa, i ja sam kao hepo kockica   :Grin:  
no otkrila sam carobni stapic 
kad cujem bilo kakav negativan komentar na dojenje "velike djece" ja samo presjecem recenicom "na Farisu se najbolje vidi koliko mu steti moj nacin odgoja"

posto znate, produzeno dojenje spada u negativan odgoj djeteta   :Rolling Eyes:  

...slijedi nastavak price:
kako sam u pravu kako je on divno dijete bla bla....a ja samo zakljucim da: "jelda, da mu dojenje steti, to bi se primjetilo na njemu? a ovako napreduje u svakom smislu. zar ne?"...

nakon toga su svima usta zacepljena   :Saint:

----------


## Mamita

pravo mi je dobar ovaj topik
evo naših bisera:

sveki smatra da m. mora imati dudu jer djeca s dudom su ljepša. ja narafski ne smijem reći da je meni to pregrozno i da mi je to ružno (čuj, imam i ja pravo na svoje mišljenje) jer je njena unuka (od kćeri) imala dugo dudu. e kako ću ja sad biti p.... pa reći da joj je unuka ružna. jer ona bi to tako shvatila.
uglavnom ta duda nas proganja kad god dođemo kod nje i stalno vrtimo istu ploču.
ne pomaže niti to što s. nije imao dudu i gle čuda-preživio.
na pitanje zašto joj ne date kažem ne dam, ima sisu i palac. opet se uvrijedi, a nisam čak niti lagala.


dalje:
moja mama misli da je dojenje nešto predivno i jedino ispravno za dijete i da žene koje ne doje su nemajke i ljenčine. sve najgore-drvlje i kamenje.
ali do isključivo 9. mjeseca.
nakon toga situacija se obrće. one koje doje postaju lijene za skuhati, a one koje ne doje su pametne, sposobne i dale su najbolje od sebe. i konačno prestaju maltretirati sebe i dijete.


davanje soli i masti: već joj je odavno vrijeme da se navikava na slano i slatko *jer što više soli stavim bit će joj slađe za pojesti*.


prečesto presvlačenje pelena: nema potrebe za tim jer su te nove očaravajuće pelene, kojih nije bilo kad sam ja bila dijete, jako kvalitetne i omogućavaju da dijete piša i kaka po cijeli dana a da ga ne moraš presvući. rezultat: prijetim batinama kad ostavljam dijete na dva sata i naređujem mijenjanje pelena u točno određeno vrijeme.


da još?

----------


## summer

Joooj, mamita, ne znam bi li   :Evil or Very Mad:  ili   :Laughing:

----------


## nevena

[/quote]dalje: 
moja mama misli da je dojenje nešto predivno i jedino ispravno za dijete i da žene koje ne doje su nemajke i ljenčine. sve najgore-drvlje i kamenje. 
ali do isključivo 9. mjeseca. 



> Ovako nesto sam i ja cula iz usta jedne doktorice, samo ona je tvrdila do 8. mjeseca a nakon toga nema nikakve koristi. nije mi jasno stvarno od kuda ljudima takve tvrdnje. kao da se nakon toga desava "klik" i mlijeko valjda postaje voda ili sta vec.

----------


## nevena

ah, ne znam kako sam to uspjela ali ovo gore je trebalo biti citat, a ovo dolje moj komentar.   :Embarassed:

----------


## bubi

hahahaha nisam sama!!!!!

JUUUPIIII ima nas još kojima popuju o svemu o čemu stignu i oni sa iskustvom i oni bez iskustva.

žao mi je samo kaj neke cure nisu takvi debelokošci ko ja. ja ih sve ubijem smješak terapijom tak da nikad ne znaju jel se ja slažem s njima ili si mislim nešto u stilu: a onda je svizac zamotao čokoladu u omot-ma naravno!!!!

----------


## Sanela-Naja

ah ti komentari..
mene stalno pitaju da li sam je već počela odvikavati od cice ...na moije ne me gledaju kao zadnju frikušu..

u 11 mjeseci idemo na svadbu..velim ja kako ću uzeti sobu i tetu da čuva naju pa ako je trebam dojiti da mi je blizu../nadam se da će dojiti/ a sugovornica  :shock:  hebate, kao da sam rekla da ću maltretirati dijete ..jer, ona će tada imati 16 mjeseci..
meni je super jer su mm i moja majka velika podrška / mene je mama dojila 18 a sestru 24 mjeseca / ..a za  ostale ludiim..tako bih rado da se mogu skulirati al reagiram na prvu...

a duda ...bila sam u drugoj sobi i svekiji pokušali naji dati dudu / uvijek je s nama ali koristimo nikad/ zašto ? nije plakala ali oni vidjeli dudu u torbi pa je pokušali staviti gdje treba ..pametno dijete pljunulo odmah..

----------


## makita

moj malac je pruzeo brigu oko tih upirnja prije cca tjedan dana:
Dođem s posla, mali želi mlijeka. Kućni komentar, šta će ti?
On odgovara: Tjeba.
Šta će ti , pa ruča si!
Nisam 8) 
Baka :? ipak se jadna trudi svaki dan imat juhu i kuhani i sl.
Ja   :Laughing:   i pucam od ponosa i sriće, privijem ga sebi nakon što se zatrča i tapša tzitze

Nakon toga svaki dan ista scena, s tim da uporno ponavlja da nje ništa ruča, da baka ni didu ništa dala nije, ni suva kruva, i sad se svi smijemo i dobro zabavljamo
I dalje dojimo!

----------


## džez

> da baka ni didu ništa dala nije, ni suva kruva,


  :Laughing:

----------


## dorotea24

Kod mene je izgleda počelo  :Rolling Eyes:  Neki dan je baka htjela da Patrik bar umoči prst u pačju juhu sa hrpom povrća, s taranicom i soli kad sam ja već odbila da ju on jede, a onda sam pukla ko kokica i rekla da takvu juhu neće jesti sigurno do najmanje godinu dana itd. Izgleda da će se isti scenarij još jedanputa ponoviti, no idući puta će biti gadno. Prošli puta sam samo zalajala, a idući puta grizem  :Evil or Very Mad:  Pa Patrik je samo 4 i pol mjeseca :shock:

----------


## džez

no evo i mog iskustva: nemam problema s komentarima... nikakvih. naše dojenje je naša stvar, obavljamo ga doma. jednom prilikom dojila sam u javnosti i to u društvu dviju naših forumašica u kafiću uz more i bilo mi je cool. drugih prilika baš i nije bilo (ne računam dojenje na plaži, tamo su ionako svi topless)... 
kod mm-ovih uvijek je puna kuća, pa kad trebamo dojiti, nađemo praznu prostoriju jer klincu smeta buka... naime, cugne pa ostavi da vidi što se dešava, iz cice teče u mlazu, a to mi nije baš cool ako imam publiku...

kod mojih, naprotiv, ništa mi nije bed, ali... miljun me puta sestra pitala zar mi nije neugodno pred tatom dojiti, ona ne bi... meni nije, a nije ni tati, koliko vidim...
dilema druga: mamu moju, koja je iz neznanja mene i sestru dojila 3, odnosno 4 mj., uspjela sam educirati i do nedavno joj je naše dojenje bilo ok, ali ima već par mjeseci, svaki put kad svjedoči podoju, umire od smijeha jer dojenje je po njoj rezervirano za bebe... nikad u životu nije vidjela hodajuće, brbljajuće dijete koje doji sjedeći, dubeći na glavi, s leđa i kojekako još... prošeta, snimi cicu pa hvata zalet, cugne i juriš dalje... to joj  je smiješno i nikad ne propusti pitati: pa do kad ćeš ga dojiti? kažem da nemam pojma, smiješno je i meni, zapravo zanimljivo mi je skroz... zakopčam se i nastavim klafrati  :Coffee:

----------


## džez

eh, da... tata me nikad ništa slično nije pitao, normalno mu valjda...

i inače žene puno negativnije i s puno više upitnika u očima reagiraju na dojenje, pogotovo ako prelazi 2-3 mjeseca... ni od jednog muškarca nikad nisam čula negativan, podrugljiv ili tek neodređen komentar. radim s muškarcima svakodnevno i bez ustezanja spominjem dojenje. svi, ali baš svi imali su pozitivne komentare.

----------


## Olivija

DA, to sam i ja primjetila - to s muškarcima. 
S tim da ja često dojim javno, i boli me ona stvar da kako će netko reagirati.

----------


## Rhea

I ja s muškarcima imam samo dobra iskustva vezana uz dojenje, niti jedan negativan komentar nisam čula od njih, ali žene...ah ah...svakodnevno se naslušam jako ružnih komentara, na koje ja imam jednostavan odgovor da ćemo mi dojiti do škole jer nam je to baš lijepo!

----------


## mama_jos_malo

> ....a najjaci argument im je bio da bebama u rodilistu vec daju caja ...j


Ne u tvom rodilištu  :Wink:  

Mene teta prošli tjedan pita dajem li K. vode.
Ja: Ne, ona je dojena beba.
teta: Pa, kako, moraš, *je sam svojima oboma davala*, kad bi ti znala kako je ona žedna...Na žličicu blasrablasra
Ja:Ima ona sisu, a žlica će doći u obzir kad je mogne sama držati
teta: Jadno dijete
Ja: Jadno moje zadovoljno dijete  :Grin:

----------


## makita

Prije mu (maleckom) je smetalo prisustvo drugih, sad ne više, sad kad vidi da ga netko gleda, nastavi držat sisu, smije se, nekad čak i priča, pa mu nekako malo ispadne, pa je opet prihvati, pa završi komentirati....

Ne znam, mi dojimo di nam paše, a kad dojim, u principu me nije briga gdje sam, gledam da je djetetu dobro. Al isto tako, ne traži on jest ako idemo u dućan, pa na po puta, nego kad smo negdi dugo, a spava mu se, gladan je itd...

Npr. kod sestre mu je bilo puno ljudi koje ne zna(gosti) pa se prilijepio na mene. Meni se nije išlo u hladnu sobu, a i propustila bi svu priču  :Grin:  -ipak smo mu žene lajave  :Laughing:  Zet se samo nasmija i okrenija se- nešto u stilu, da nama ne smeta i da nama ne bude neugodno. A ne držimo ni mi cice na izvolte  :Laughing:  , hm kako da to drukčije kažem, nego dijete jede i to je to

----------


## upornamama

Mene je jos u trudnoci pocela jaaaako zamarati ta potreba ljudi da dijele nezeljene i netrazene komentare. Naravno da se to nastavilo i sada, ali me zivo zanima odakle ta ljudska potreba (sigurno je u dobroj namjeri, ali zasto biti tako uporan kad vidis da je mama educirana i da zna sto radi) i s kojim pravom drugi misle da znaju bolje?
Jedan od bisera: "svaki dan treba djetetu davati zlicicu vode". -Zasto? "Pa zato sto se to uvijek tako radilo."

----------


## Riana

da, fakat, ta 'žličica vode'.
mislim kako će i nešto koristiti par kapi vode :?

----------


## bubi

da voda, to još mogu preživjeti ali mene sad kad je zvrkica napunila 4 mj. peglaju s idejama da joj počnem davati kašice. Jer naravno na kašicama lijepo piše OD 4. MJESECA.
Kaj ja ne znam čitat? Pa lijepo piše...   :Laughing:  
A ja onda po svojoj staroj priči lupam: "Meni je moja pedica rekla da....." i tak ispada da smo ja i moja pedica kućne prijateljice koliko mi ona ko fol savjeta daje.   :Laughing:  
Ja isto ne vjerujem da su ti savjeti u lošoj namjeri i da su osobe koje ih daju uvjerene da će nam upravo njihov savjet pomoći, no iste te osobe ne shvaćaju da nisu oni jedini koji mi daju savjete i da mi 50 različitih savjeta od 70 različitih osoba više odmažu nego pomažu.

A NAJVIŠE ME SMETA TO KAJ SE JA OSJEĆAM TAK GLUPO KAD MI POČNU DIJELIT SAVJETE KOJE NISAM TRAŽILA  :?  

Zna se ko mi dijeli najviše savjeta, ko ima drskosti reći da moja pedica ko ni ostale pojima nemaju, da mi je patronažna sestra čudna, a da rode pretjeruju i da su degutantne s tim svojim forsanjem dojenja jer dojiti treba maksimum maksimuma do prve godine.   :Evil or Very Mad:  

A ja sam tip koji se od sveg na svijetu najviše MRZI svađati i koja razumije da su neki ljudi "kontrol freekovi" i da si ne mogu pomoć, ali i ja imam pravo tu i tamo puknuti i reći "HALO!???!!! Jel vi stvarno mislite da sam ja glupa i nesposobna i da ste vi najpametniji ili barem pametniji od mene?" 
Nitko ali nitko ne provodi toliko vremena sa svojim djetetom kao mama, mama najbolje zna svaki otkcaj bebinog srca, kako dijete diše, i što je najbolje za bebu i zato mislim da negdje treba podvući crtu i reći DOSTA.
Meni je već osobno pun kufer toga da me prešutno smatraju nesposobnom mlađahnom mamicom koja jednostavno treba savjet.

Kad trebam savjet tražit ću ga.

Zdravo, doviđenja!

 8) 


UH OVO JE BILO DOBRO....

----------


## voleksmolek

Ima jedan psihološki trik koji sam tek počela isprobavati, ali je pri izvođenju bitna hladna glava (možete se u sebi smijati).
Kad sugovornik krene sa savjetom, npr. "Daj mu malo vode (mene izluđuju smokiji).", onda mu ja uputim poluprazan, blago tupavi pogled i pitam "Zašto?" "Pa sigurno je žedan." "Zašto misliš da je žedan?" "Pa kad mu ne daješ piti." "Zašto bi bio žedan kad pije mlijeko? Ne razumijem." "Pa kad se to uvijek tako radilo." "Zašto?" "Pa...  :Embarassed:  , znam ja, tako sam ja svoje dvoje djece..." "Zašto?" "..."

Navodno vrlo malo ljudi izdrži suvislo odgovoriti na 5 uzastopnih zašto i obraniti svoj stav. Ako ne spriječi daljnje razgovore na tu temu, može biti vrlo zabavno, samo onaj pogled treba zadržati do kraja. Baš me zanima može li to kojoj od vas pomoći, ja nedavno isprobala na svom giniću, bilo je jako zabavno i najedamput nije trebalo napraviti još jedan ultrazvuk. Još moram isprobati na ljubaznoj rodbini koja donosi smokije i lizalice. "Pa nek dijete proba... mi našem dajemo, a mlađi je..."

----------


## MGrubi

> Navodno vrlo malo ljudi izdrži suvislo odgovoriti na 5 uzastopnih zašto i obraniti svoj stav. "


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

a zašto?

----------


## Mamasita

voleksmolek ovo stvarno zvuci zabavno, moram isprobati!  :Joggler:

----------


## ivona

Ovih dana kod nas je Larino cicanje uzrok svih problema( u očima moje majke) 
- "vidiš Ivona ti nigdje nemožeš otići jer ti je ona stalno na sisi"???
-" Ja neznam kako će ona u jaslice kad ti ona niš ne jede nego samo sisa"????
-" kakvo nočno dojenje ??? Pa ona ima 8 mjeseci !!! To trebaš ukinuti!! Ja neznam kak ti to još pada na pamet"!!!
-" Ti znaš da se onoj xyz curici , zato kaj joj mater nije davala krutu hranu nije razvio centar za žvakanje"!!!!!!!
 I ne okreči očima dok ti govorim , to je za tvoje dobro.......  :Laughing:

----------


## Honey

Zašto?

Moram priznati da sam nekoliko puta iskoristila taj trik, čisto nagonski.

Pita me jednom žena s dvoje djece: Jel mu daješ smoki? (moj mali je tada imao 8 mjeseci)
Ja: "Zašto bih mu davala?"
Ona: "Pa ja sam svojima davala sa 6 mjeseci."
Ja: "Zašto?"
Ona: "Pa da grickaju."
Ja: "I zašto bih ja svojemu trebala to davati?"
Ona: ... :zblessmajl

Poznanik: "Čuo sam da malim bebama treba svaki dan davati ŽLICU vode."
Ja: "Zašto?"
On: "Za žeđ, da ne budu žedne."
Ja: "Zašto baš jednu žlicu?"
On: "Pa trebaju vode."
Ja: "Zašto će mu to, ne jede krekere, nego mlijeko koje je ionako 80 posto voda."
On: "Ne znam..." i sliježe ramenima, više nije siguran ni kak se zove.
Kraj.

U većini slučajeva je dovoljno tri puta   :Grin:

----------


## Mamita

> Ovih dana kod nas je Larino cicanje uzrok svih problema( u očima moje majke) 
> - "vidiš Ivona ti nigdje nemožeš otići jer ti je ona stalno na sisi"???
> -" Ja neznam kako će ona u jaslice kad ti ona niš ne jede nego samo sisa"????
> -" kakvo nočno dojenje ??? Pa ona ima 8 mjeseci !!! To trebaš ukinuti!! Ja neznam kak ti to još pada na pamet"!!!
> -" Ti znaš da se onoj xyz curici , zato kaj joj mater nije davala krutu hranu nije razvio centar za žvakanje"!!!!!!!
> * I ne okreči očima dok ti govorim , to je za tvoje dobro.......*



joj suze mi idu  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
svaka čast

----------


## Ivanna

Ajme, koliko sam puta čula da beba treba žličicu vode...
Ali to je samo jedan od bisera...
Malo prije nego je M. navršio 4 mjeseca, već su počela pitanja kad ću mu dat kašicu. Ja kažem: ne prije 6.-tog mjeseca. "Ali imaš kašice koje se daju od 4-tog mjeseca." (i to s tonom koji pokazuje da sam valjda debil pa neznam da to postoji)
A da ne spominjem da ne poznam osobno nijedne roditelje koje voze malo dijete u autosjedalici. "Pa znaš da on još ne može sjediti! On se ne smije voziti još u tome nego u košari!" Očito u ovom slučaju ne vrijedi ono ko s kašicama da "piše na proizvodu", jer se zna da postoje AS koje su namijenjene od rođenja. 
Al ja ne objašnjavam puno, uglavnom nema smisla!
Ima toga još al sad mi ne pada na pamet...

E da, i ono famozno pitanje, da li imam puno mlijeka. Ja kažem ni puno ni malo, nego baš koliko njemu treba. I onda ispadnem bezobrazna!   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mikka

zamislite da su nekoj mami prije par tisuca godina rekli da beba mora piti vodu. i caj. i jos na zlicicu  :Laughing:  
i da su joj govorili da joj je mlijeko slabo, da ga nema dosta, da beba spava u svojoj sobi, da jede kasice, smoki, cokoladu...

----------


## MGrubi

pa ja stvarno ne znam kako je ljudska vrsta preživila zadnjih cca 10 000g bez čajića, žličica, duda....  :? 
a možebit da je svjet nastao u 7 dana, i to je bilo prošli vikend   :Laughing:

----------


## Luna Rocco

> " Ti znaš da se onoj xyz curici , zato kaj joj mater nije davala krutu hranu nije razvio centar za žvakanje"!!!!!!!


Ajme, ovo je nešto najluđe što sam ikad čula!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Ceca

Joj kada vas citam onda mmi dodje   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  

Vas tu ima velika grupa istomisljenica oko "RODA" koja je vec postala institucija. Ja se ovde borim sa vternjacama. 

Bilo je  vise faza oko dojenja kod mene. Posle godinu dana dojenje bila sam kao zena sa dve glave - ATRAKCIJA, onda faza "nije mu potebno vise". Kad smo dosli u fazu optuzbi prvo sam svekrvi zapusila usta,, bila sam bas gruba. 
"Bice on mamin sin." -kaze moja svekrva , a ja njoj odgovorila " Ne moze veci od Vaseg." kraj price. 
Mama mi je nepopravljivi slucaj. Ima svoje teorije i amin. 
Okolini sam zapusila usta tako sto sam rekla : "Ako ja ne optuzujem nikog ko nije dojio svoje dete , sto optuzujete vi mene sto ja svoje dojim." 

Sada uglavnom to svi prihvataju kao nesto sto je deo mene icute ne pitaju, valjda podrazumevaju   :Smile:

----------


## Mamita

ma fućkaš ih   :Smile:

----------


## Snulko

Ja obicno odgovaram protupitanjem.
Npr. kad me sveki nagovarala da malenoj zacepim nosic da otvori usta i nastavi dojiti (jer kao nije dosta pojela), ja sam je pitala kako bi njoj bilo da joj neko zacepi nos i gurne jos jednu zlicu juhe. Ali stvarno pristojnim tonom, niti malo bezobrazno. Sveki, inace super zena, je shvatila point.

Sad je kod nas aktualna dohrana. Prijateljica me pita kako cu malenoj raditi mlijecne kasice, da li na adaptiranom. Ja kazem dokle god lijepo sisa, nikakvo dodatno mlijeko nece dobivati, nego eventualno rizino, kasnije. Sad se ona stala brinuti, da bi joj moglo faliti minerala, vitamina, sto vec ima u adaptiranom, a ja tvrdim da ce sve to dobiti preko mog mlijeka. Ali mora piti 500 ml mlijeka dnevno najmanje, ona ce. A ja cu nato, moj omiljeni primjer s mackama:
'Mislis da macka mjeri koliko su joj ml mlijeka dnevno macici pocicali? I da im miksa adaptirano i daje kravlje ako misli da nisu?'

----------


## MGrubi

> "Bice on mamin sin." -kaze moja svekrva , a ja njoj odgovorila " Ne moze veci od Vaseg."


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
šah-mat

----------


## leonisa

> "Bice on mamin sin." -kaze moja svekrva , a ja njoj odgovorila " Ne moze veci od Vaseg."


zaakon!!!

ja sam juce uspjela sa dva "zasto"  :D 
(ova subota je bila manje stresna) cak se i MM "angazirao"   :Heart:  

ima jedna stvar koju moram izbaciti iz sebe, iako nema veze s dojenjem....

moja svekrva od kad se Lea rodila govori "ako bog da". Lea ce uskoro sjediti, ako bog da, sljedece ljeto ce oko nas trckarati, ako bog da, uskoro ce puzati, ako bog da... i ja sam sizila na to jer sam si mislila "zasto zdravo dijete nebi sjedilo, puzalo, hodalo...." ko da je izazivala sudbinu, MM je sizio, a opet s druge strane ko vjerniku ta formulacija mi je bas smetala. i onda smo "otkrili" da je Lea hipotona....i do juce nisam vise razmisljala o njenim "ako bog da" iako ih je bilo stalno ("ako bog da ona ce jesti meso za par tjedana, ako bog da ovo, ako bog da ono..."). i juce ona komentira s visine, kako ona vidi da ja radim sa Leom, da vjezbamo, da se trudim, i kao odahnula je....dobili smo odobrenje od nje jer je ona sumnjala da se ja angaziram oko Lee. ok, postala sam debelokozac i ne obazirem se na takve insinuacije vise ali kad mi je rekla "ako bog da, Lea ce ipak prohodati" htjela sam je lansirati na mjesec!!!!! ja uopce ne sumnjam da ona nece propuzati i prohodati, pitanje je vremena i ne zuri mi se i ne panicarim ali ovo njeno je "ona nece prohodati ali ako se bog smiluje, prohodati ce ipak...." palo mi je na pamet ono njeno od ljetos "Lea ce sljedece ljeto hodati, ako bog da" i moje razmisljanje, pa zasto ne bi...i kroz glavu mi je proslo...nisi li ti svojim zazivanjem kriva...(znam da nije, prepar je, ali ono...)? btw, zena nema veze s bogom, nije vjernikl. 

pocet cu piti gastale.....

----------


## Luna Rocco

leonisa, klanjam ti se do poda, tvoji su živci od čelika. Meni dok samo čitam ovo što pišeš curi pjena niz bradu.  :Sick:

----------


## mara

> leonisa, klanjam ti se do poda, tvoji su živci od čelika. Meni dok samo čitam ovo što pišeš curi pjena niz bradu.


Tvojoj pjeni pridružuje se i moja pjena   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Školjkica

moja još uvijek ne hoda 15. mjeseci-"to ti je zato jer je nosiš u marami"

----------


## anjica

> leonisa, klanjam ti se do poda, tvoji su živci od čelika. Meni dok samo čitam ovo što pišeš curi pjena niz bradu.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Tvojoj pjeni pridružuje se i moja pjena


evo još jedne pjenilice  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Leonisa svaka ti čast što to sve trpiš, mene ona sigurno nebi viđala tako često

----------


## Ceca

Od tih bapskih prica meni se dize kosa na glavi. 

Svaka cast Leonisa treba ih kulirati maksimalno.

----------


## leonisa

> moja još uvijek ne hoda 15. mjeseci-"to ti je zato jer je nosiš u marami"


cuj, moja zbog toga sto je s 3 mj. nisam podboltavala i dopustala je da se dize i hopsala s njom da skakuce nogama....ne puzi jer mi je bila stalno po rukama.....  :Rolling Eyes:   imala sam gadan fajt za bozic oko toga, cak je rekla da sta oni s goljaka znaju, ko su oni....ako mi tad secer nije bio na 15.....

anjica, ako zelim mir s MM moram "otrpiti"....ili pustiti Leu samu a s obzirom sta sam sve vidjela, izgubila sam povjerenje.

----------


## anjica

> anjica, ako zelim mir s MM moram "otrpiti"....ili pustiti Leu samu a s obzirom sta sam sve vidjela, izgubila sam povjerenje.


naravno da mi je to sve jasno i da te razumijem  :Love:

----------


## vendela

> To je i moja  skoro svakodnevica. 
> Neki dan mi svekrva prigovori da zašto L. ne jede ( dojenje očito nije jelo ) jer da je ona kupila pola teleta zbog male. :shock: 
>  Mislim, još sam bila trudna kad je kupila meso.   
> 
> A i moja majka me pili i o noćnom dojenju i da ne nabrajam.
> Jer ja se ponašam kao da nitko osim mene nije odgojio dijete, samo fantaziram i to je zato jer sam" tamo na onom internetu našla grupu istomišljenika s kojima se dopisujem" pa se oglušujem na pametne savjete. 
> 
> Eto drage forumašice mi smo sekta!   
> 
> ...


   Ja jos nisam rodila ali kad razgovaram o svojim planovima , tipa di cu rodit , dojenje , dohrana i sl.  pa mi moja mama stalno predbacuje da sta slusam te tamo" bedastoce" da je ona ipak rodila i odgojila troje djece! Te da bi bilo pametnije da poslusam nju i ona "iskusne " da je iskustvo najbolja škola!
   Sta se tice cjele situacije izgleda da ipak najvise potpore imam od buduce kume i MD ( bez obzira na situaciju, da on prilicno slabo sudjelujae u ovoj prici oko moje trudnoce! Mada u zadnje vrijeme malo vise nego inace!)  
  Tako da mi je potpuno jasno o cemu pricate!

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> leonisa, klanjam ti se do poda, tvoji su živci od čelika. Meni dok samo čitam ovo što pišeš curi pjena niz bradu.  
> 
> 
> Tvojoj pjeni pridružuje se i moja pjena


uf... k'o što sam rekla - svekrva ti je "de luxe model". jadna ti... kak još nisi eksplodirala? ja mislim da je ona jedna od onih posesivnih, ljubomornih mamica koje ne mogu podnijeti partnericu svog sina. kako se on postavlja u svemu tome?

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

ot, mikka, GENIJALAN avatar! otkud ti to?  :Laughing:

----------


## mikka

puhovi, dobila na mail prije 100 godina. ima jos slicki, zove se "when name calling isn't swearing". za riknuti su.




> Sta se tice cjele situacije izgleda da ipak najvise potpore imam od buduce kume i MD


i od par stotina zena s ovog foruma. now don't you forget that!  :Kiss:

----------


## vendela

> vendela prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Sta se tice cjele situacije izgleda da ipak najvise potpore imam od buduce kume i MD
> 
> 
> i od par stotina zena s ovog foruma. now don't you forget that!


   Ma to je krasno za znat i to mi daje nadu   :Love:   mada sam inace jako tvrdoglava i kad nesto odlucim nista ( gotovo nista) me nemoze navesti da odustanem! 
  Pogotovo kad moja mama kaze da nesto nemogu! tu sam ti jos upornija da joj dokazem suprotno!  :Grin:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> puhovi, dobila na mail prije 100 godina. ima jos slicki, zove se "when name calling isn't swearing". za riknuti su.


moš mi poslat? (pp-am ti e-mail)  :Smile:

----------


## Mamita

leonisa, 
znaš kako neki ljudi imaju poštapalice, a nikad ih u biti nisu svjesni.
onda ih je najbolje osvjestiti tako da ih sama koristiš.
probaj ti početi koristiti ako bog da, al ono u svakoj rečenici.
sigurna sam da će skontati   :Wink:

----------


## leonisa

LOL! to mi nije palo na pamet...strah me da m fakat ne postane postapalica  :Grin:

----------


## makka

pa kad dođeš kod nje na ručak kažeš "ako bog da bit će fino!"   :Laughing:

----------


## Luna Rocco

> pa kad dođeš kod nje na ručak kažeš "ako bog da bit će fino!"


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Mamita

ako bog da jednom će biti manje slano!  :Laughing:

----------


## mara

off:
Luna za jednog nevozača prilično si srčana u vezi tvog auta

----------


## MGrubi

ako bog da mašina će drugi put lijepo oprati taj stoljnak   :Laughing:

----------


## martinaP

> ako bog da jednom će biti manje slano!


... i manje masno, i meso neće biti pečeno na svinjskoj masti...

----------


## dorotea24

> pa kad dođeš kod nje na ručak kažeš "ako bog da bit će fino!"


joj ovo je za riknuti  :Laughing:

----------


## Mamita

off:




> off:
> Luna za jednog nevozača prilično si srčana u vezi tvog auta


sva sreća kupila ja nešto drugo
hebemti pucala bi

----------


## braziljanka

a biseri moje sveki: praznovjerna je pa kao nesmijemo nista kupovati prije rodjenja bebe pa tako ni sobu namjestavat...(jer nikad neznas sto se jos moze desiti do kraja...ja reko malo pozitivnog misljenja molim...a ona..ne,ne...to nikada ne mozes znati...i to ponavlja stalno..  :Evil or Very Mad:  )...ja reko pa ako ne stignem u 9mj namjestiti sobicu i kupiti ono osnovno za bebu kako cu u par dana nakon sto dodjem iz rodilista??..kaze ona meni da prvih par dana mi beba tak i tak moze u maxi cosi spavat..ja i mm  :?  ...reko pa sto vi ne spavate u fotelji vec u krevetu..pa je promrmljala da je to drugo i zivcano napustila sobu...sljedeci puta mm i ja na vazno poceli pricu kako smo kupili krevetic,namjestili sobicu ..a ona pocela da robicu ne jos kupovati..ja reko pa u cemu cu iznjet bebu?..sto cu joj oblacit kad dodjemo doma?..kaze ona pa to ce mi mm kupiti dok sam ja u rodilistu jer sta on ima biti pored mene ...najbolje da ja to sve sama obavim bez njega..jer ni njegov otac nijednom nije pitao dok je ona radjala..ja reko da i???...uostalom za pricu o dojenju,pelenama i sl. je on musko pa sta on zna..a sad bi sam trebao kupiti kompletne stvari za bebu ????..i opet ona zivcano napusta sobu...
najjace mi je bilo kad smo kupili maxi cosi i mi njoj sretni pokazujemo i mm totalno raznjezen pocne glumit kak ce se on igrati s bebicom a ona uzrujano pocela vikati da sto je njemu ..jel on normalan...da je skroz prolupao....da ako ga neko vidi ce u ludnici zavrsit..a kaj je najbolja fora smrtno ozbiljna...  :Crying or Very sad:  
kada sam rekla da necu rodit u rodilistu gdje je normalno da svi radjaju nego malo van grada..totalni kolaps...ja uvijek moram biti posebna...pa svi su tu rodili pa zasto nebi i ja..pa porodit cu se ja do tog svog rodilista..ja reko ako rodim nakon prvog truda bit cu najsretnija trudnica na kugli zemaljskoj...i ona ponovno zivcano napusta sobu...
(..ovo s napustanjem sobe me asocira na kazaliste..." spusta se zastor"..  :Laughing:  )
eto malog ispuhavanja....mislim da se ovaj topic treba zvati svekrve   :Laughing:

----------


## braziljanka

> ako bog da mašina će drugi put lijepo oprati taj stoljnak



zakon!!!    :Laughing:

----------


## dorotea24

> (..ovo s napustanjem sobe me asocira na kazaliste..." spusta se zastor"..  )


  :Laughing:  

joj što vam je danas....sve nešto imate smisla za humor.
inače braziljanka super se nosiš sa davežima. ostaješ cool i dobre odgovore daješ. popit ćeš jadnoj ženi krv  :Grin:

----------


## bubi

> "ako bog da bit će fino!"


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## makka

Ah   :Rolling Eyes:  , inspiraciju sam dobila kada nam je zadnji put bila na ručku,

prva je probala jelo pa rekla MM-u : "jedi sine, fino je, samo treba posolit!"

Što se dojenja tiče, tu nemam problema.
Iako ZNAM da misli kako je Marko već preveliki za sisu, i da sam već odavno trebala prekinuti s dojenjem, ona šuti (uglavnom) i ne komentira puno   :Smile: .
Vjerovatno zato jer isto tako ona ZNA moje razmišljanje na tu temu.
Uglavnom * it`s ok* 8)

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

ajme, cure, bez riječi sam... osim - ne daj bože da budem takva jednog dana! (imam dva sina!) moja svekrva je isto grozna, ali je hvala bogu tisuću kilometara daleko... ne mogu si zamisliti da živim s njom pod istim krovom, onima koje žive sa svekrvama samo mogu reći - moje saučešće i nadam se da imate živce od gume!   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## bubi

oh ne trebaš živjeti sa sveki da ti uspije dignut tlak.  :Grin:  
Neke to divno rade i preko telefona: "Haloooo, kak mi je MOJA curica, jel ju čuvaš? Jel mi ju paziš? Je mi se najela? Je mi se dosta najela? Jel mi se pače? Jel mi meni moja me mene............." 
Konstantno ju prisvaja na toliko iritantan način da mi dođe da joj odbrusim kak se nisam čula s njezinom kćerkom pa ne znam je l' jela, spavala....
 Da ne spominjem kak mi se kosa na glavi diže kad govori umjesto nje: "Neću ti ja mama imati ovu grdu robicu, daj me obuci u nekaj ljepše"   :Evil or Very Mad:  (čitaj u nekaj isključivo bijelo ili rozo od glave do pete). I kad velim da joj je to novo i da mi se to baš jako sviđa onda veli: kupila bude baka tebi siročica moja mala  :shock:  
A malena doma ima pune ormare (naravno niš joj od toga nije ona kupila)
Zadnja fora mi je da joj velim: To je dobila od moje mame   :Mad:   Onda joj je neugodno   :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

bar ne govori: nema mame, ti si moja, ja cu te ukrast, sta gledas mamu, nemoj je gledat, mama je otisla, pusti sad mamu....a ja sjedim sa strane i gorim....znam da su to rijeci i da baljezga jer ne zna sta bi rekla, ali ono, Lea polako kuzi stvari i treba paziti sta baljezga.

ko kad je jednom rekla nemom mi zivcirati tatu (MMa), ubit cu te. kad sam ja ko azdaja koja rasiri krila i bljuje vatru rasirila ruke i zaderala se mooooooooolimmmmmmmmmm?
izletilo joj je, znam, ali ipak....neka izlijece kad Lea nije prisutna. ili ne izlijece uopce.

----------


## marta

leonisa, prihvati "ako bog da" i uzivaj. 

meni je moja sveki u redu. njoj je njena bila grozna pa naucila zena lekciju. al zato bih svekra povremeno zatukla...

----------


## bubi

eh da Leonisa ako je tak samo verbalno religiozno opičena ta tvoja sveki imaš par dobrih odgovora kad te pita i počne peglat zašto ovo ili ono.
 Jednostavno joj kažeš :Tako je bog dao!   :Laughing:

----------


## upornamama

A:" ti ces kod mene stalno biti cim malo narastes...kako ces tuci tatu...ti mene najvise volis a ne tatu i mamu...kako cemo mi ovo, kako cemo mi ono...ja cu tebe uzeti...tu ces stalno biti" bla bla bla bla

----------


## bubi

> A:" ti ces kod mene stalno biti cim malo narastes...kako ces tuci tatu...ti mene najvise volis a ne tatu i mamu...kako cemo mi ovo, kako cemo mi ono...ja cu tebe uzeti...tu ces stalno biti" bla bla bla bla


*TOTALNO poznato.* I tebi će baka kuhati i hraniti ćete baka, samo se nas dvije znamo razgovarati nitko drugi.
Ili spike sa DRUGOM bakom. Moja mama ju zove baka ta i ta , ali ona nju nikad nije imenom nego DRUGA baka. a ljubomore kad idemo k mojima......kaj mi odlaziš, putuješ mi, a kam mi ideš, ostavljaš me micica moja, reci neću nikud ići od svoje bakice, tebe nose od tvoje bake, ideš onoj DRUGOJ baki?   :Mad:

----------


## mikka

vi ga skrivate, mora biti lijepo obucen, imati cipelice, on je bas otmjena(!!) beba a ne ona tamo buhtla, kupit cu mu dior kaputic.. ajoj. ja izludim kod sveki. mojoj mami kad trabunja velim da ne kenja, ali kako ovoj finoj? pa mi ga otme, pa ga neda nikom cijeli dan (osim meni, naravno), ali npr kad ga md ima, ja se okrenem a ono hopa! on je vec kod nje. i tako. ma ludilo pravo. kasnije cemo se smijati tome. hocemo, jelda?

----------


## Mamita

čitam sve ovo i zaključujem:
joj jadna li moja snaha
popiću joj krv ako ne bude dojila i ako bude djetetu solila i mastila
ne do joj bog da ne doji   :Laughing:

----------


## maria71

ajme pacijenata.....


mislim na te s diorom,drugim bakama i sl

----------


## Riana

i meni je fakat bezveze to baka ta i ta i deda taj i taj. kaj to moja Ema zna. Ona sam zna za baku i dedu.
bili smo u nedjelju kod muževih i veli sveki, gdje je tvoj deda taj i taj, a male se ogleda okolo i ne vidi ga (njoj je moj tata deda, drugog ne zna pod tim pojmom). :? 

zločesto, ali ja sam bila sretna, tako se ja naslađujem i naplaćujem za sve....   :Mad:   :Laughing:   :Grin:   :Kiss:

----------


## Tami25

Moja sveki, među ostalim biserima, nije se nikako mogla odlučiti kako ona želi da ju Dina zove jednog dana. 
O čemu pričam?
Ona ne bi da je Dina zove "baka".
Najprije je mislila biti "makana", tako se i potpisala na čestitki povodom Dininog rođenja.
Onda se predomislila pa je htjela biti "Oma" (baka na njemačkom). No ni s tim nije bila skroz zadovoljna pa je smislila da će biti "majka". Jer su ona i njene sestre svoju baku također zvale "majka".
I sad je ona kao "majka". 
Meni se to ne sviđa jer JA sam djetetu majka i mama i Mother i Mum i Mutter i sve ostalo što označava mamu, i ne želim da se dijete zbunjuje i ja je sigurno neću učiti da joj je baka "majka".

On topic, vezano za dojenje, imali smo tipične bisere kako mučimo dijete žeđu jer joj ne damo vode &td, da ne spominjem da je 3 tjedna staroj Dini koja je imala napadaj plača skuhala čaj od kamilice SA ŠEĆEROM! Naravno, dijete to nije htjelo ni primirisati, he he.

Na nekom topicu sam već pisala o juhi od teleće koljenice s 3 i pol mjeseca i tako dalje i bliže, sva sreća, ne vidimo se s njom tako često.
Ali inače je draga žena.

----------


## MGrubi

*Tami25*
mislim da ti sveki ima problem krize srednjih godina   :Razz:  
ako je mala zovne : baka, onda to znači da je stara, zar ne?
ja bih joj ostavila opciju: oma, baka ili baba, pa neka bira  8) 


moja baka je jednom naglasila da ona nije baba (ka šta se ode kaže) nego baka,
odonda je više ne zovemo baa, nego baba    :Grin:

----------


## mikka

tami25, moj stari stalno prepricava kako ga je jednom zvao moj svekar i rekao mu da mi je sveki "nacisto poludila! rekla je da ide na strogu dijetu, i otisla u grad da si kupi fancy obleku jer hoce da ju mali zove Mimi!"  :Laughing:  
sou zivi. ali ovo s "majka".. ja bi poludila  :Smile:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Moja djevojčica ima majku (baku) i mamu (mene). I meni je to sasvim lijepo. A k tome ta majka nosi punk-šik asimetričnu frizuru i kožne hlače. 

No, MIMI je ipak nešto sasvim drugo....  :Grin:

----------


## bubi

ja bi isto fraze dobila na "majka"! A kak da dedu onda zove? Otac?! Mama je mama zna se koja- ona koja te mazi pazi voli čuva i ona koja ti može dati nešto što ti nikakva "MAJKA" ne može dati- cicu, sisu, dojku, mljekeco, papicu...  8) 
Zato moja sveki jedva čeka da počne nadohrana da ju ONA može hraniti, aha moš mislit, moje će dijete jesti navečer kad više nismo kod njih ili ujutro kad još nismo kod njih. Hihihihi   :Laughing:

----------


## bubi

ostalom ako hoće da je zove majka kako su nekad zvali bake onda neka joj se, kako su i nekad to radili, obraća sa VI. 
Brzo bi joj prisjelo   :Laughing:

----------


## mara

> ne do joj bog da ne doji


  :Laughing:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

*mamita:*



> čitam sve ovo i zaključujem: 
> joj jadna li moja snaha 
> popiću joj krv ako ne bude dojila i ako bude djetetu solila i mastila 
> ne do joj bog da ne doji


ajme, užas! i ja! nema šanse da se suzdržim! ajme užasa, i ja ću biti svekrva - rospija!
buuuuuuuuuuuu  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## vimmerby

> *mamita:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				čitam sve ovo i zaključujem: 
> joj jadna li moja snaha 
> popiću joj krv ako ne bude dojila i ako bude djetetu solila i mastila 
> ...


MM veli da jedva čeka da se naš sinak oženi pa da i ja postanem svekrva i "vidim kak je to!"   :Grin:

----------


## ornela_m

> ...
> I sad je ona kao "majka". 
> Meni se to ne sviđa jer JA sam djetetu majka i mama i Mother i Mum i Mutter i sve ostalo što označava mamu, i ne želim da se dijete zbunjuje i ja je sigurno neću učiti da joj je baka "majka".
> ...


Potpuno podrzavam!

----------


## cuncicina cica

toplo preporučam Svi vole raymonda na novoj tv,oko 12.30- nije reklama ,duševni je lijek,ja ispaljivam svaki put od smijeha -pa mi poslije sve bude smiješno,blago meni...uglavnom toplo preporučam-sveki će dobit novu dimenziju...

----------


## leonisa

> toplo preporučam Svi vole raymonda na novoj tv,oko 12.30- nije reklama ,duševni je lijek,ja ispaljivam svaki put od smijeha -pa mi poslije sve bude smiješno,blago meni...uglavnom toplo preporučam-sveki će dobit novu dimenziju...


gledam ga....treba mi cetverostruka doza, dupla nije dovoljna. mozda vikend raymonda  :Grin:

----------


## Riana

i mi to pratimo na svim mogućim programima i sve moguće reprize, MM se malo skockao gledajući to  :Laughing:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> MM veli da jedva čeka da se naš sinak oženi pa da i ja postanem svekrva i "vidim kak je to!"


  :Razz:   ajme, pa bebaču je tek pet mjeseci! načekat će se!

----------


## meda

meni je fascinantno kako ljudi cim te vide s bebom nemaju nikakve ograde da ti se obrate u vezi bilo cega, dijele savjete, pitaju razne gluposti, bez ikakvog uvoda (koliko je star, kaj mu nije hladno, vruce, gladan je, uzmite ga na ruke...itd, itd. - to sve od nepoznatih ljudi na cesti, u ducanu i slicno!)

j sam se isto prije zivcirala, ali to treba uzet s dozom rezerve i odgovorit s malo humora, onda ljudi najcesce skuze da se petljaju gdje im nije mejsto
tak da sam ja zadovoljna cim ga ne diraju, bas me briga sto govore. na diranje i ljubljenje bebe dobijem fraze!!!!

----------


## leonisa

novo dizanje tlaka uslijedilo je od mojih frendica:
jos dojis  :shock: x 100
ja, da.
pa koliko ces?
cuj, ja bi barem 2 god. who, unicef...preporucaju toliko (ne idem u detalje, nisu jos spremne na njih, ne ovog puta, ponovo...)
ma da, bitno je prvih 6. mj.

veli zakljucak teta u vrticu...i sad da budem sretna jer zna za prvih 6 ili tuzna jer zna samo za prvih 6?

(da ne govorim kako sam zadnje dane susrela cure, buduce i friske majke) koje imaju razmisljanja: moram se odmorit, sta beba zna ona je mala...ma joj, ostavili su bebe skoro cijeli dan, nisam se ni stigla odmorit....  :Crying or Very sad:  ma kaj, i mi smo dobili tu i tamo po guzi i znam sad svaki put zasto sam dobila samar i mogu reci da sam ga zasluzila...ali sad to znas, reakcija roditelja je trebala biti takva da to jos od onda znas, da to onda shvacas...ma daj, kaj zna malo dijete....  :Crying or Very sad:   e ovaj novi odgoj, ko treba sve djetetu podrediti, nema zabrana, nema kazni, ma kamo to ide. mora se znati autoritet. ono prenemaganje, vidi se da ne place, da se prenemaze jer nema suza...ocete reci da je moja L. u zivotu 3 puta plakala a sve ostalo je bilo prenemaganje, jer ona je samo 3 puta plakala i imala suze....  :Crying or Very sad:  budi ti se po noci? ma daj, pa moras to srezati, mama mora ponekad izaci van....

dosla sam doma tako razocarana, tako tuzna, tako...usamljena, udaljena...a to su sve zene sa zavrsenim faksom.  :Crying or Very sad:  eto ti educiranih zena  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## meri78

> bar ne govori: nema mame, ti si moja, ja cu te ukrast, sta gledas mamu, nemoj je gledat, mama je otisla, pusti sad mamu....a ja sjedim sa strane i gorim....znam da su to rijeci i da baljezga jer ne zna sta bi rekla, ali ono, Lea polako kuzi stvari i treba paziti sta baljezga.
> 
> ko kad je jednom rekla nemom mi zivcirati tatu (MMa), ubit cu te. kad sam ja ko azdaja koja rasiri krila i bljuje vatru rasirila ruke i zaderala se mooooooooolimmmmmmmmmm?
> izletilo joj je, znam, ali ipak....neka izlijece kad Lea nije prisutna. ili ne izlijece uopce.


:shock: 
svaka čast, zbilja imaš živce, moja bi za ovo imala hlađenje od 6 mjeseci bez da vidi malu pa me baš zanima dali bi joj opet palo na pamet takvo što

----------


## Školjkica

neke stvari te nemože ni tisuću edukacija naučit, uzalud ti faks i sva pamet ako nemaš u "srcu" neku vibru

----------


## Beta

Tako se ja već godinu i pol borim sa svima i njihovim savjetima i mislila sam da su već shvatili da radim ono što ja smatram da je najbolje i danas mi dođe svekrva, beba stara mjesec dana štuca i ona kaže - a nećeš joj dati čaja? Samo sam rekla - ne, ona samo sisa.

----------


## leonisa

evo, dosadila bogu i narodu i vise me nitko ne pita kako to da jos uvijek dojim.
nemamo s time problema, odustali svi.  :Laughing:  

cak me i MM iznenadio kad je odrzao "predavanje" o prednosti produzenog dojenja.

inace L. jos uvijek ima 8-10 podoja i x nasisavanja.

no isto tako, ako me nema, bez problema "izdrzi" bez sise.
jede sve, moram joj vikati da je dosta- od voca do sarme  :Grin:  

a i odnos nam je sada "mama najbolje zna"  :Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## Luna Rocco

> evo, dosadila bogu i narodu i vise me nitko ne pita kako to da jos uvijek dojim.
> nemamo s time problema, odustali svi.  
> 
> cak me i MM iznenadio kad je odrzao "predavanje" o prednosti produzenog dojenja.
> 
> inace L. jos uvijek ima 8-10 podoja i x nasisavanja.
> 
> no isto tako, ako me nema, bez problema "izdrzi" bez sise.
> jede sve, moram joj vikati da je dosta- od voca do sarme  
> ...


I-d-e-n-t-i-č-n-o.

----------


## leonisa

jel to znaci da smo spremne za drugo dijete?  :Laughing:

----------


## Luna Rocco

> jel to znaci da smo spremne za drugo dijete?


Što se mene tiče, jako sam daleko od te točke zbog nacicavanja, najviše noćnih. Kao što rekoh - prvo par mjeseci spavanja i slobodnih sisa pa ću se onda baciti na razmišljanje o drugom.

----------


## leonisa

pazi da tad Kaleb ne bude imao 4 tada  :Grin:

----------


## Luna Rocco

Jezik pregrizla na više mjesta.   :Razz:  Radije mantraj sa mnom da do ljeta budemo cica free zona.  :Trep trep:

----------


## leonisa

a uuuuuuuuuu, trebat ce puno mantre za to  :Laughing:  

al krenimo- mantrrrrrrr  :Kiss:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Mi za sad nemamo problema sa savjetima, ali u bolnici dok smo moja beba i ja bile zbog urinoinfekta, imala sam priliku cuti da:

1. dijete ima urinoinfekt jer ne pije caj
2. majcino mlijeko moze biti  slabo i jako, moje je jako pa bebu grebe po grlu i zato kaslje
3. prejako mlijeko je uzrok tome da je beba dehidrirala (iako nalazi iz krvi pokazuju da je dobro hidrirana)
4. mlijeko je hrana a ne pice, dijete treba caj
5. ako dijete ne zeli caj, treba mu dati vode
6. ako nece piti vodu ili caj iz bocice, treba mu dati na zlicicu
7. ne budem li davala djetetu cajeka, opet ce zavrsiti u bolnici kroz 10-ak dana

Bila sam pristojna i branila se argumentima da dijete ne zeli caj/vodu, ali nakon 10 dana uvjevanja sam ipak priznala istinu: JA ne zelim dati djetetu vodu ni caj.
Zasto? Jer na pocetku podoja dobiva mlijeko koje utazuje zedj a ujedno je prepuno "imuniteta". 
Ali malo vode nece skoditi.
Hoce, isprat ce crijevnu floru.
Na ispiranje flore nisu znali kaj bi rekli doli da filozofiram.

Ali nije da nesto zamjeram ikome, mislim samo da generacije nisu informirane o novim spoznajama o dojenju i na zalost, krive informacije prenose i svojim kcerima. 

Moji najblizi postuju moje stavove o dojenju i nitko mi ne prica o cajevima, sokovima, vodi i sl. Istina, znaju pitati zasto je nesto a zasto nije dobro ali postuju moje argumente i ne namecu spiku: A mi smo onako i kaj fali nasoj djeci.

----------


## (maša)

evo ja danas čula vodeći biser   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Mihael puno brblja al naravno to nema puno smisla...i kaže mi susjeda da je to jer ne pije dovoljno vode   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

a sestrična (medicinska sestra) kaže da djeca koja doje prvi mejsec u životu otporna na vodene kozice...a poslje više nisu...  :Rolling Eyes:  ...čisto sumnjam da je ovo istina

----------

